# Sydney Wins Best Gun Dog In Sweeps At National



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

These results are unofficial bc I am just watching- not official. I think Sydney and Megan just won the SH Sweepstakes class for Hunting Retrievers- Bitches(?) . Sydney is BIS MBISS GCH CH Shadowland's Paws For Applause At Tristar CD RE SH WCX VCX SDHF CGC TDI and has a 10 week old puppy at home.

Is anyone else watching?

Edited to say she won Best Gun Dog In Sweepstakes


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Where are you watching? Like in person, or do they have a livestream? I can't even find where to get the official results!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gun Dog Sweepstakes - Bitches
Judge: Cindy Williamson

Sweepstakes (Gun Dog, JH) Bitches (10)
1. GENESIS MAKIN' MOONSHINE JH WCX - Dorroh/Kowalski
2. MISCHIEF'S LAW & ORDER SVU JH - Doehring/Woods
3. WISEMAN WILDFIRE GRAYLING FISH ON JH CGC - Dean/Lee
4.CH LAKEWOOD'S GONNA B A ROCKSTAR CGC JH - Mullen

Absent - 972


Sweepstakes (Gun Dog, SH) Bitches (6)
1. GCH SHADOWLAND'S PAWS FOR APPLAUSE AT TRISTAR CD SH RE WCX VCX CGC TDI - Dominke/Honari/Matney
2. CH CASHMERE BLUE SKY BASIN SH - Greenbarg
3. CH GOODSPORT'S BEE BALL AT HONEYBEE SH JHU AX AXJ OF - Goodman
4. GLENBRIER'S BOOK OF DAYS SH - Stoll

Absent - None


Sweepstakes (Gun Dog, MH) Bitches (1)
1. RICHWOOD MOMENTS AWAY MH WCX - Sipus

Absent - 958


Sweepstakes (Field Dog **) Bitches (1)
1. CH UNICOI'S SAIL AWAY ANGEL CDX TD MH ** WCX VCX CCA DDHF OD - Sipus

Absent - None


unofficial of course!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gun Dog Sweepstakes - Dogs
Judge: Cindy Williamson

Sweepstakes (Gun Dog, JH) Dogs (20)
1. GOLDRULS IT'S ALL GREEK TO ME CD JH - Sarkin
2. GCH WINGOLD'S EAGLE SCOUT JH RN - Cassella/Bell
3. GCH HIGHMARK’S SWEET SIR GALAHAD CDX GN RE JH OA NJP - McLaughlin-Wager
4. GCH CH MY BUDDY’S BOPPITY-BOP BLUE MOON JH RA - Chew/Andras/Ault

Absent - 847, 855
Moved to Gun Dog, SH Dogs class - 347, 349


Sweepstakes (Gun Dog, SH) Dogs (10)
1. HR AUTUMN GROVE ROCKSTAR APPETITE FOR DESTRUCTION SH WC - Kopco/Orloff
2. GCH VALOR'S JACK OF ALL TRADES AT TRISTAR CD RE SH WCX VCX CGC TDI - Dominke/Honari
3. PASSION'S ALL STAR'S HE'S A HIGH FLYER JH, WC,WCX,CGC,CCA,BN - Wright
4. LAZYDAZE BLISSAN TRIPLE UR PLEASURE SH - Lynch/Winslow


Sweepstakes (Gun Dog, MH) Dogs (2)
1. MORNINGLO WING‐T YOUR BIRD CAN SING CD MH - Doucette
2. TOPMAST KARLUKS NORTH POLE VOYAGE MH CGC - Critch/Fisher

Absent - None


Sweepstakes (Field Dog **) Dogs (1)
1. HRCH BLAZINLAKE ROCKSTAR BARK AT THE MOON CD BN RN MH19 ** WCX CCA VC - Kopco/Orloff

Absent - None


Sweepstakes (Field Dog ***) Dogs (1)
1. BLUE RIBBON'S VINNY THE ENFORCER UD, GN, ***, MH, WCX, CGC,VCX, CCA - Coleman/Coleman

Absent - None


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gun Dog Sweepstakes - Dogs
Judge: Cindy Williamson

Best in Gun Dog Sweeps (from Gun Dog SH Bitches)

GCH SHADOWLAND'S PAWS FOR APPLAUSE AT TRISTAR CD SH RE WCX VCX CGC TDI
(GCH Rush Hill Run’n Amuck at Abelard OA OAJ AXP AJP NF x Ch. Rush Hill’s Born Free At Shadowland OD CGC)

Best Opposite Sex in Gun Dog Sweeps (from Gun Dog JH Dogs)

GOLDRULS IT'S ALL GREEK TO ME CD JH (CH Laurell's Goin' Great Guns Dam: CH Goldruls Keymand Performance RN)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Gunner pup who was BOSS in Gun Dog Sweeps also went RWD in conformation.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is the live feed: Password Purchase for GRCA 2014


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

holy cow Eros is doing great!! That's Katniss' half brother


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Lucy and I had fun placing 3rd in JH bitches. She was a very good girl. Now she wants to go swimming and roll in the mud!


----------

